# How to use Google Voice with uber?



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I signed up to uber using my google voice number, but it doesn't seem to be working properly. 

I'm able to receive texts from pax with no problems, but sending texts to pax doesn't seem to work. Receiving calls from pax also seems ok, but placing calls seems to be problematic. 

I am using an iPhone 4S for reference. 

Please help- this is making communicating with pax difficult. 

Thanks!


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Just use your regular number. The numbers are masked from all your passengers. If you are worried about privacy the app takes care of that (till the system is compromised)


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Check Google voice settings for the serve text as setting. B is on Android


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

... or let Hangouts handle all your Google Voice and text messages. While not my favorite interface, I've had good luck with Hangouts and Google Voice.


----------

